# In a dark place right now.



## Mlugo1247 (Jul 3, 2011)

Brothers, my wife has left me and taken my son. They are both ok it is really hard to stay in my house so I am staying with my parents. My heart is hurting right now. I was to see my son today and it is really hard to sleep with out him. Please pray for my son, and wife that she comes back home. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 3, 2011)

Prayers are headed your way Brother. I know the feeling all too well. If you need anything just let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## flttrainer (Jul 3, 2011)

I will be praying for you brother.

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## nwendele (Jul 3, 2011)

Deepest and most heartfelt prayers your way, Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 3, 2011)

I am Praying for you Brother!


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 3, 2011)

Praying that your family is restored!


----------



## lopezgj (Jul 4, 2011)

My Brother, I am praying for you & your situation. I have been in that dark place and our G.A.O.T.U. is there too. Be encouraged my brother, there are many praying with & for you.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Brother, I'll be praying for you and your family as well.


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Jul 4, 2011)

My brothers your prayers are greatly appreciated. May the G.A.O.T.U. guide me through this difficult times.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 4, 2011)

My heart and prayers go out to you. Hopefully everything will work out quickly.


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Jul 6, 2011)

Prayers and energy sent Brother!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 8, 2011)

You are in my prayrs brother.


----------



## turtle (Jul 9, 2011)

Prayers to you brother, I hope everything works out


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jul 15, 2011)

Prayers and blessings your way, Brother. Keep the faith


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it. I graduated with a joseph oconnor back in 99.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 15, 2011)

This feeling will pass and time will eventually heal all.  Keep yourself together and look to the future.  Happiness will return to all.  Be willing to forgive to free your sole.  God bless.


----------



## LukeD (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear they are safe. You are in our thoughts and prayers. God bless.


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Brothers, 
I am glad to inform you that my wife has come home, and my son is back! I am not perfect, and do need to work on somethings. I would like to say thank you for all of your concerns, and blessings. I pray that I can make my marriage work.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 23, 2011)

What beautiful news, Brother.  I will say a prayer for your continued healing, strength, and progress.  May your days be brighter and the road smoother.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 30, 2011)

Iam happy for you brother.


----------

